# Falsches Geburtsdatum: Gericht verbietet Drohung mit Betrugsanzeige



## webwatcher (20 Juni 2009)

Eine immer wieder in den Mahnschreiben der Nutzlosbranche auftauchende Drohung 
wurde vom LG Mannheim verboten: 
Falsches Geburtsdatum: Gericht verbietet Drohung mit Betrugsanzeige: 


> Betreiber von Webseiten dürfen in ihren Rechnungen nicht behaupten, dass die Angabe eines falschen Geburtsdatums bei der Anmeldung ein Betrugsdelikt darstelle. Das hat das Landgericht Mannheim entschieden.


----------

